# Our daughter had her first article published in the news paper today



## ReformedWretch (Sep 19, 2005)

Check it out.

http://www.ldnews.com/search/ci_3043053

:bigsmile:


----------



## tdowns (Sep 19, 2005)

*Congrats!*

That's awesome!:bigsmile:


----------



## bond-servant (Sep 19, 2005)

Way cool! That's great!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 19, 2005)

I was thrilled that the lady spoke about God to her!


----------



## Gregg (Sep 19, 2005)

Good article and interesting topic too.


----------



## Augusta (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I was thrilled that the lady spoke about God to her!



I saw that too Adam. That is the providence of the Lord at work. Her writing was very good and the article was very interesting. You tell her I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## turmeric (Sep 19, 2005)

Woo-Hoo!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks all!


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 19, 2005)

You must be proud!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> You must be proud!



Absolutely! She came to us a sad, troubled little girl. She's now a College grad, reporting for a news paper who is getting married this weekend!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 20, 2005)

congrats man, that's a powerful testimony. you should get Parent of the Year on Oprah


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Richard King (Sep 20, 2005)

This is wonderful. I guess I will confess a little jealousy. What a wonderful thing to have the talent to do this.

And your other post about your daughter's wedding stirred up that old thing in me again where I wish I had a daughter. We stopped at three sons.


----------

